# BPF data representation



## vpenkoff (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, guys! I'm digging some bpf stuffs and I want some explanation for the following: when I write an instruction program, what's the difference between the data representation, i.e: W for word [n=4], H for halfword [n=2] and B for byte [n=1]? I mean, when I have to use W,H or B?


----------

